
Apache Kafka on etcd (Zookeeper removed) - matyix
https://banzaicloud.com/blog/kafka-on-etcd/
======
banzaipipeline
Helm chart with dependencies to deploy it on Kubernetes
[https://github.com/banzaicloud/banzai-
charts/tree/master/sta...](https://github.com/banzaicloud/banzai-
charts/tree/master/stable/kafka)

